# Extra Roubaix parts -- What are they?



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

I got a new Roubiax Pro, and it had these extra parts with it. The black plastic clamp says Cateye on it, so I assume it is a computer mount.

The silver fastener looks like it might be to attach a brake caliper, but the calipers already have their mounting bolts/nuts, so I'm not sure what this part is for. Anyone know?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

The black plastic clamp is for the reflector. The other parts are for a brake caliper, some get shipped w/ extra parts.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

BTW - sweet bike! Which color did you get?


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

Optimus said:


> BTW - sweet bike! Which color did you get?


Carbon/white


----------

